# [SOLVED] Help Needed with Freeswitch|FusionPBX



## 3DEvil (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello,

I'd like to apologize if the thread is not supposed to be here, but I didn't find a more apropriate place for it. Also please excuse my written english 

I'm having a problem configuring Freeswitch with FusionPBX as GUI to receive inbound calls and since i found a lot of helpful threads on this forum I hope you can assist me again.

The system is the latest release of the FusionPBX iso or in other words Ubuntu 12.04 with preinstalled Freeswitch v1.2.stable and FusionPBX (v3 i think but not really sure). This is run on a VMWare hosted VM with 1 cpu dedicated (Xeon 2,5 GHZ and 2 GB RAM with 2GB swap file.

The configuration thus far is a voip SIP Gateway with a single SIM card in it registered with the system and I managed to get an outbound call pretty easily, however the inbound calls are proving to be a pain. The call is detected by Freeswitch but the REGEX check to parse it always fails and I can't for the life of me figure out why.

The following link contains screenshots of the configuration for the gateway, the set destination and the inbound dial plan all made from the Fusion web interface, the logs for the inbound call as well as a preculiar warning about a reg auth that is actually working. 
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0ByFLbOW4yofvR2doMWthb3hBb3M&usp=sharing

I really hope someone has bumped into this before and you guys will be able to help me.

Thanks in advance!
Cheers


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Help Needed with Freeswitch|FusionPBX*

What is the format of the incoming numbers?


----------



## 3DEvil (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Help Needed with Freeswitch|FusionPBX*



Fjandr said:


> What is the format of the incoming numbers?


Hi,

Thanks for your quick reply.

As show in the logs the incoming number is formatted as +359XXXXXXXXX. I've tried both ^(\d(10))$ (in case of 0XXXXXXXXX numbers) and ^(\d(13))$ as an expression and both seem to fail the REGEX.

Cheers


----------



## 3DEvil (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, 

Seems my bit of idiocy was actually the problem that took me a week to resolve.

For anyone that might stumble upon the same problem in their attempts i hope this helps:

By default the inbound rule takes the expression you set in dialplan->destinations and sets it as a condition for parsing the incoming calls. However if you are in my case and you need all incoming calls parsed then it's actually really simple - drop the condition containing the expression and you are good to go.

Thanks for the help to the people who tried.

Cheers


----------

